
Gfycat stops Archive.org volunteers from archiving content - rahuldottech
https://twitter.com/textfiles/status/1192518085997137920
======
deogeo
[1] strongly implies that Gfycat has no legal leg to stand on, that scraping
is legal, and that the ridiculous "you specifically are forbidden from
accessing things we make publicly available to everyone else" is not binding.

And if I, with no legal training, know about this precedent, then why the hell
do we tolerate lawyers making threats they _should_ know have no legal
standing? At that point, you're not practicing law - you're a scam artist and
extortionist, trying to misrepresent the law for personal profit.

[1]
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/emmawoollacott/2019/09/10/linke...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/emmawoollacott/2019/09/10/linkedin-
data-scraping-ruled-legal/)

